# how much to charge



## teamgreendude (Aug 23, 2008)

i have just got a few parking lots this year and would like to know how much do you charge for salting and plowing thanks :waving:


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Wrong category...this is for pictures of trucks and equipment :waving:

Btw: Your question is way too vague...more details needed


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

teamgreendude;574969 said:


> i have just got a few parking lots this year and would like to know how much do you charge for salting and plowing thanks :waving:


$150 for the first 2 and the third one's a little bigger, so I say $200. Salt, I would just throw that in, since your there plowing anyway.


----------



## teamgreendude (Aug 23, 2008)

ok the 20 i am doing are about 250 ft long being the smallest and the largest being 1/8 of a mile hope this helps thanks James


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

JD Dave;574973 said:


> $150 for the first 2 and the third one's a little bigger, so I say $200. Salt, I would just throw that in, since your there plowing anyway.


That's what I was thinking but I didn't want to be the first one to throw numbers out


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

u need details, and i think if u got 20 parking lots to do and have no idea what to charge thats bad


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JD Dave;574973 said:


> $150 for the first 2 and the third one's a little bigger, so I say $200. Salt, I would just throw that in, since your there plowing anyway.


If your new you should pay the owner to plow the first yy to get experience.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Enzo;574983 said:


> u need details, and i think if u got 20 parking lots to do and have no idea what to charge thats bad


Yup... Start reading friend.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Enzo;574983 said:


> u need details, and i think if u got 20 parking lots to do and have no idea what to charge thats bad


Just do 40 for the lots and 35 for the lawn!:salute:


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;575046 said:


> Just do 40 for the lots and 35 for the lawn!:salute:


sidewalks and salt all included


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;575115 said:


> sidewalks and salt all included


What a deal.......enzo


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

tls22;575120 said:


> What a deal.......enzo


You guys are alot of help.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;575046 said:


> Just do 40 for the lots and 35 for the lawn!:salute:


I forgot about the 2nd part...yes plow the whole lawn for $35. the customer will be thrilled


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

06HD BOSS;575141 said:


> I forgot about the 2nd part...yes plow the whole lawn for $35. the customer will be thrilled


throw a grub app. in to, just in case.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;575141 said:


> I forgot about the 2nd part...yes plow the whole lawn for $35. the customer will be thrilled


This way the family pet can take a poop...without being ass deep in snow!


----------



## teamgreendude (Aug 23, 2008)

thanks guys i will keep that in mind


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

you don't have to worry about the snow in your area it's all coming to n.j this year.....but could luck anyway. And if you have any questions you will find all answers here on this site.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

JD Dave;574973 said:


> $150 for the first 2 and the third one's a little bigger, so I say $200. Salt, I would just throw that in, since your there plowing anyway.


Those prices are the yearly seasonal price right? I hope so, cause that would really be a little high for a per push account..


----------



## KelleyZP (Oct 22, 2007)

gkm;575474 said:


> you don't have to worry about the snow in your area it's all coming to n.j this year.....but could luck anyway. And if you have any questions you will find all answers here on this site.


 haha i guess im just a lowballer cause that price is way to high- hahaha and yeaa all the snow is going to jersey!!!!


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

grandview;575142 said:


> throw a grub app. in to, just in case.


hell i would be charging for a dethatch,... im sure there cant be too much left behind, then talk them into a slit seed after


----------



## teamgreendude (Aug 23, 2008)

well its been a little while but the property manager is whining about prices what should i do i quoted $300 for the plowing and $200 for the salting what should i do ?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

teamgreendude;595880 said:


> well its been a little while but the property manager is whining about prices what should i do i quoted $300 for the plowing and $200 for the salting what should i do ?


thats what prop managers do


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

as long as you are still going to have the job don't worry about it, but if you will loose the job over it give him a discount that will keep you both happy. only if you need the jobs.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

So, we need an update here... How did it go??


----------

